# CCP 8-12 butt extension



## Joe H (Sep 9, 2015)

Hey Tommy, I've got to the point where I'm feeling a bit of extra leverage would help out my aching joints. My 8-12 factory rod is 32" to center of reel seat, but if I added a 6" extension, it may assist my old, decrepit self. Your thoughts?


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

Joe H said:


> Hey Tommy, I've got to the point where I'm feeling a bit of extra leverage would help out my aching joints. My 8-12 factory rod is 32" to center of reel seat, but if I added a 6" extension, it may assist my old, decrepit self. Your thoughts?


Take the butt of the rod and put it in the center of chest. Lay the rod across your body and then reach out as far as you can and grab the rod with your thumb. The furthest you can grab with your arm straight will represent you grabbing the center of your spool. I guarantee that spot will be further up on the rod that it currently is. Measure that distance from where your spool currently sits and then that should be the minimum of how much you should extend your butt. Always okay to go a little longer, you can always choke up. 

My rods used to have the reel seat at 30" from the butt and now every heaver I own sits at 35" from the butt.


----------



## Joe H (Sep 9, 2015)

Got long arms. 32 + 6 hits the old sternum. How best to add an extension versus having to relocate the reel seat.


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

Joe H said:


> Got long arms. 32 + 6 hits the old sternum. How best to add an extension versus having to relocate the reel seat.


A quality rod builder can do it. I believe process is called sleeving. I've had it done twice. Nick Walke at Nick's Custom Rods and Bryan Lester at Hatteras Custom Rods are the two builders that have done this for me. Nick is in Nags Head, NC and Bryan is in Buxton, NC. 

Having the reel seat position in the right spot for your body makes a world of difference. I was castling like a T-Rex before I got my rods built for body type.


----------



## Joe H (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks a million. Have a lot of confidence in both. Will check em out.


----------



## bogeyman71 (Dec 12, 2013)

Joe, You will need a shaft with an outside diameter just slightly smaller almost matching the inside diameter of the rod butt. Epoxy at least 2 inches of the extension shaft in the butt then build up the O.D of the six inch extension to match the O.D. Of the rod blank. It might be tough to find an extension to match up. You will need access to broken rods or possible broken golf shafts. That’s a lot to extent I would really think hard about just having a new custom built.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Here's a place to start looking for tubing.

https://goodwinds.com/catalog/clearance/clearance-carbon-tubes.html

They have other selections available.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

" Epoxy at least 2 inches of the extension shaft in the butt then build up the O.D "

I would go with a minimum of 4 inches and would prefer 5 or 6 inches into the handle. That would be followed up with a double thread over wrap for the overlap of the extension and handle. Use size D nylon thread and rod wrapping epoxy. You could build up the extension with almost anything. Nylon cordage and rod wrapping epoxy would be good. Do not use wood based products or paper (paper includes masking tape).

Rod wrapping epoxy can be expensive in small quantities. Varathane or varnish may be acceptable. Make sure it is water proof.

Consider finishing up with a section of heat shrink for grip and casting comfort.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Joe H said:


> Hey Tommy, I've got to the point where I'm feeling a bit of extra leverage would help out my aching joints. My 8-12 factory rod is 32" to center of reel seat, but if I added a 6" extension, it may assist my old, decrepit self. Your thoughts?


Joe,

Yes the butt can be extended. The factory seat is set at 32", which is pretty darn close for most. That is the trouble with factory built rods, they are designed for "the masses" and may not be ideal for those with shorter or longer than average arms.

Do you travel to hatteras? If so, I can hook you up with the guy that does my custom rods with extensions. You can reply here or contact me direct.

Tommy


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

Along these lines, I have some similar questions: I saw a video of Tommy testing his 13' 3-6 vs. the "extended" 14' 3-6... and he gained about 20 yards. Would adding a 12" extension to the butt of a Cast Pro 12'8" (bringing it to 13'8") be just as viable or would the action or balance get screwed up? Would the guides need to be reconfigured? No reel seat to worry about in my case: it's shrink tube and coasters with a removable butt ring for low-reel casting.

My goal in the next few months is to hit 600' on the field with a full tournament ground cast using this rod and a 150g lead. Currently casting 500'. Maybe the rod can handle 200 yards as is?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Matt,

Adding a foot to the butt section on the 12'8" 4-8 should (hypothetically) give you more distance as long as you can still get it around with a strong and fast finish. Longer lever = a bigger arc, bigger arc should = more distance.

Although probably not ideal, the guide layout will work fine.

If you are using a full 270 degree tournament style groundcast that WILL skew the rod rating a bit. It would no longer be good up to 8 oz rod, would top out at 5-6 oz range. The CPS rod I would recommend for what you describe (field casting for distance) would be the 13' 6-10 or 8-12 and either butt can be extended.

Tommy


----------

